# prononciation Francés



## eroz

Tengo serios problemas con la pronunciación del francés. ¿Alguien sabe de algún diccionario con audio?

Muchas gracias


----------



## ed-hipo

lo de siempre, este software puede ayudarte...
http://public.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php


----------



## eroz

Wow! No conocía nada así

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit:

Mientras esperamos el diccionario oral de WR, aquí tienes otro enlace.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## eroz

Muchísimas gracias también.

Sí ya he visto que al diccionario de inglés le están poniendo audio. Esta página para los amantes de los idiomas es un verdadero tesoro, pero lo que la hace un tesoro son las personas que participan, que son auténticas joyas 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Judi27

Bonsoir,
Que consejos me podrian dar para pronunciar correctamente el frances?
Estoy preocupada porque con la pronunciacion correcta, suena totalmente otra palabra 
Por ahora practico:
TIN-TIN : tantantantantantantantan..........................................................
Merci, 
Judi


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

Mucho me temo que para hablar bien cualquier idioma lo único que hay que hacer es oír y escuchar mucho el idioma: la gente, la radio, la télé, películas e intentar imitar lo que se oye.

No hay "receta".

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola Judi,

Estoy de acuerdo con Martine.

Y te diré una cosa: si cuando pronuncias en francés, ya no se parece a la palabra escrita, seguro que lo estás haciendo muy bien. 
Y si logras *NO pronunciar* todas las letras que ves escritas, sobre todo al final de una palabra, ¡aleluya !, seguro que empezaremos a entenderte.  

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Judi27

Bonjour Gévy,
No sabes cuanta razo'n tienes, a veces tengo miedo de hablar media palabra, y que nadie me entienda......! Por ejemplo: Medecin....wow me rompi la lengua......("perdon")....... 
En fin, como dice Martine, hay que escuchar mucho la lengua francesa y c'est tout. 
Agrego que paso dias y noches traduciendo, escuchando y cantando paroles des chansons.........! (Mike Brant, Dalida,Charles Aznavour,Leslie,France Gall,Bebe Lilly  .........etc...).
Gracias, un beso
Judi


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas días, bonjor,

A parte del programa ofrecido por Ed-hipo tienes también éste.

¡Ánimo!
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

Añadiré una cosita : se puede hablar perfectamente un idioma sin tener el "acento" de los nativos.

Un saludo (con mi acento belga)


----------



## Ejdec_J

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas días, bonjor,
> 
> A parte del programa ofrecido por Ed-hipo tienes también éste.
> 
> ¡Ánimo!
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Bonjour
Perdonadme, pero no consigo oir nada, hace falta algo para oirlo, merci et bonne nuit, bonsoir.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Acabo de probarlo y a mí ne funciona.
Tienes que ir a "say it" y esperar un poco que se cargue el audio. Después le das al play 2 veces. Prueba.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Judi27

Hola Lisory,
Exelente tu comentario,    !!!
Judi


----------



## marimar

Hola. Tengo algunas dudas sobre la pronunciación de varias palabras que no aparecen en los diccionarios, puesto que son tiempos verbales. Me gustaría preguntaros si conocéis alguna página de internet sobre pronunciación francesa. Muchas gracias


----------



## Luis Saiz

Hola marimar:

Si pones en Google «pronunciación fancesa» tienes bastantes entradas sobre ese asunto.

Saludo


----------



## bluecalypso

hola

hay muchas paginas pueden ayudar pero espero que puedes comprender el ingles! me encantaria los poner aqui pero el website me ha decho que tengo que escribir 30 posts antes de hacerlo aqui. Lo siento! :-/ Entonces, puedes utilisar google.co.uk y escribir 'French prononciation'. vas a buscar muchas pagina los mejores son askoxford.com, french.about.com, the bbc website / languages. 
Si no los bucas puedes sendete un mesaje privado. 

Salutos


----------



## bluecalypso

Un otro sitio muy util y es en ESPANOL es el sitio de todohsitoria.com, puedes utilisar google.es para buscar. Debes de escribir  
todohistoria.com/cursos/introfrances


utiles y en frances son: 

el sitio de la universitad de picardie.u-picardie.fr/CRL/minimes/francais/prononce_f.htm


Espero que eso puede ayudarte!


----------



## marimar

muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Raúl123

Llevo un tiempo estudiando francés ya que tendré que vivir en París por un año. He estado buscando un diccionario que incluya pronunciación, pero no he podido encontrar, les agradecería si me dijeran donde puedo encontrar uno

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Raúl, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

La pronunciación del francés es un tema recurrente en los foros. Puede consultar el hilo del foro Recursos:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=18242

o alguno de los hilos que se encuentran en esta página:
http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/pronunciaci%F3n

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Raúl123

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Joely.Barish

Hola! soy nuevo en este foro, recién empiezo a estudiar francés, y vi que hay palabras en las que varias vocales distintas se pronuncian como una sola.

hasta ahora sé estos tres:

ai = /e/
au = /o/
eau = /o/

hay más, cierto?


si me podrían decir, les agradecería.


edit: gracias por traerme a este thread, quien lo haya hecho.


----------



## florgl

Hola a todos, disculpen soy nueva en este sitio, soy Diseñadora Gráfica y necesito ayuda con una pronunciación de un nombre que tengo que hacerle la identidad Corporativa, la palabra es: "DE CHOIX" ... el significado lo sé... solo necesitaría como se pronuncia. Muchas gracias a todos!.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Florgl:

¡Bienvenida entre nosotros! 

de choix: de shuá

¡Suerte!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## llunita

Hola! 
Un amigo me ha preguntado lo siguiente, alguien le puede ayudar? 
"conoces alguna pagina en internet en donde pueda descargar textos con pronunciacion en frances?"
Muchas gracias!


----------



## grandluc

Ceci devrait convenir
http://phonetique.free.fr/


----------



## amigo mexicano

eroz said:


> Tengo serios problemas con la pronunciación del francés. ¿Alguien sabe de algún diccionario con audio?
> 
> Muchas gracias


hola eroz una de las primeras reglas no escritas al aprender un idioma diferente al nuestro es que otros idiomas tienen sonidos que nosotros jamas hemos pronunciado el frances tiene sonidos nasales y guturales entre otros tienes que aprender a hacer sonidos "raros" con la nariz y la garganta mientras mas raros mejor tampoco se pronuncian las ultimas letras de las palabras exepto cuando la ultima "e" esta acentuada o lleva una vocal al final espero te sirvan mis consejos


----------



## Qua

Buenas noches ¿cómo se pronuncian las siguientes palabras juntas en las palabras lang*ue* y politiq*ue* , b*oi*s , tromp*eu*r 
y disc*ou*r ( las vocales son ue , oi , eu y ou ) ? Gracias de antemano.

Bonne nuit . Comment prononce les mots avec volleyes joint ( *ue* : lang*ue* et politiq*ue* , oi : b*oi*s , *eu*: tromp*eu*r et *ou* : disc*ou*r?

La verdad es que me hago un lío al pronunciar aquellas palabras con más de una vocal , me gustaría saber algunos ejemplos más .

Saludos


----------



## melu85

Podrías usar de eso, resulta muy bien: http://www.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

No soy muy partidaria de la transcripción fonética, mais une fois n'est pas coutume.

lang*ue (lang)*
politiq*ue (politic)*
b*oi*s *(bua)*
tromp*eu*r *(como heure, peur)* 
disc*ou*r *(discur)*

http://phonetique.free.fr/indexphonsemi.htm   "clic" sur présentation des voyelles.

Espero que te sirva con la ayuda de las palabras claves que me parecen una buena solución para recordar las distintas pronunciaciones.


----------



## sonjourn

solo quiero saber como y donde pongo mi lengua para pronunciar la "d" y "t" francesa. Es como en espanol?


----------



## Paquita

Hola Sonjourn:
Bienvenido entre nosotros.



> Solo quiero saber cómo y dónde pongo mi lengua para pronunciar la "d" y "t" francesa. ¿Es como en español?



Consulta esta página:
Glossaire de la phonétique

Les phonèmes du français
y:
Où les consonnes du français sont-elles articulées ?

y también:
Phonetique consonnes

Deberías encontrar las respuestas a tus preguntas.


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Ustedes disculpen... Tiempo sin aparecer.
Resulta que en la Argentina se suele pronunciar muy mal (en mi modesta opinión) la palabra "fondue" lo que me ha significado un sinfin de discusiones.
Y buscando en San Google apareció este hilo.
Y resulta que en este hilo se dan dos lugares con pronunciación francesa
Uno es 
http://public.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php
que, me parece, pronuncia correctamente, porque hace muda la e final y la u la pronuncia como me enseñó mi vieja maestra de francés (hace 45 años) en la que la "u" se pronuncia como  una mezcla de "u" e "i"
y el otro es 
http://www.acapela-group.com/text-to-speech-interactive-demo.html
Pero este link la pronuncia a la Argentina, como "fondiu" lo que me parece un error.
¿Alguien puede aclararme el asunto?

Gracias

Jorge Aldao

P.S:  Otra duda en relación a la misma palabra. 
Yo entendía que la "o" de fondue  se pronuncia un poco guturalizada, como llevando la lengua al fondo del paladar, cosa que me parece escuchar en el primer link, mientras que en el segundo link pronuncian esa "o"  de manera  mucho más rotunda


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jorge:

Tienes el diccionario del CNRTL, en la parte morphologie.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Hola Gevy...  
Gracias... pero la fonética del CNRTL, aunque parece apoyar mi idea de que el primer link es más acertado que el segunto (en la palabra fondue) no me ayuda a entender bien como son esos sonidos.
Y estuve buscando en fonética para ver si se explicaba como debían posicionarse los labios y la lengua ante la "o" Y la "ue", pero no encuentro nada.  Supongo que debe haber un manual muy explicativo pero no he sabido encontrarlo.
Simplemente me desorientó que un link lo pronuncie de una manera y otro de otra.
Gracias una vez más

Jorge Aldao


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jorge:

Si quieres saber la técnica de pronunciación de la "u" francesa (en femenino "ue", no se pronuncia la e final, así que la pronunciación de fondu o fondue es idéntica).

Para pronunciar "u" , pon boca de u española, labios en redondo y hacia fuera. Pero, pon lengua de i, la lengua tocando ligeramente los dientes de abajo.

Es decir, que puedes pasar de la u española a la u francesa solo cambiado la postura de la lengua. Y de la i a la u francesa sólo cambiando la forma de los labios. Así de fácil. 

En cuanto al sonido "on", no se pronuncia la ene final, se pronuncia una o nasal.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Gévy   Merci bien...
Clarísima tu explicación 

Y ahora entiendo que la o, más que gutural como la sugería yo, es nasal, que es tal como la pronuncio. 
Lo que sucede es que para que funcione la "O nasal", a la lengua la tengo que llevar hacia atrás contra el paladar que es una posición muy parecida a la de la letra G y eso me llevaba a definirla mal.

Dime... he buscado en los recursos de este foro pero no he sabido encontrar ningún diccionario fonético francés con recursos como el que me acabas de dar.
¿Hay alguno y soy malo a la hora de encontrarlo?

Gracias una vez más

Jorge Aldao


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jorge:

¿Quieres decir un manual de pronunciación que explique cómo formar los sonidos? No conozco ninguno en línea. No, no tenemos nada en los glosarios recogidos aquí, los hay de escuchar, pero no son explicativos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Guajiro02

Hola amig@s:

Creo que hay un "enlace" para consultar la pronunciación de las palabras en francés. Por favor ¿podría alguien aportarlo? He intentado buscarlo pero no he sido capaza de encontrarlo.

Muchas gracias.

Guajiro02


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Supongo que te refieres a este enlace del CNRTL.


----------



## Guajiro02

Sí, muchas gracias.

Guajiro02


----------



## cynthia08

Hola a todoos!
No se si han escuchado la cancion  Fondu Au Noir-Coeur de pirate
pero me encaanta, yo no hablo frances pero me gustaria poder cantar aunque sea el coro, es el de aqui: 

Et si ça fait mal c'est parce qu'il comprend pas
Qu'une mine loge dans ton cour depuis longtemps
Et si ça fait mal c'est parce qu'il te voit pas
Alors que ton sourire enfin s'éteindra.

Espero me ayuden con la pronunciacion! y si pueden decirme como se pronuncia toda la cancion seria mucho mejor!
Por ahora solo quisiera poder cantar aunq sea el coroo
gracias =D


----------



## aanzazu

alguien puede decirme si es posible escuchar como se pronuncia una palabra en esta pagina?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Aanzu,

En nuestro foro no, no encontrarás esta herramienta, pero en el CNRTL, parte mophologie, sí: 

He pedido de ejemplo la pronunciación de "bonjour", haz clic en el enlace:

http://www.cnrtl.fr/morphologie/bonjour

Se puede leer la pronunciación y escuchar también.

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------

